# Bcupdate2.exe utility.



## Kristall (Apr 21, 2008)

I need the Bcupdate2.exe utility. file to proceed with the troubleshooting on my laptop.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Kristall, welcome to TSF...

http://xperiencexp.blogspot.com/2005/11/bcupdate2exe.html

Hope that helps :smile:


----------

